# che cos'è un window manager!

## soigres

con questo post vorrei fare una discussione seria su cosa sia un window manager per fare chiarezza (a me per primo)

1. prima di tutto che differenza c'è tra un window manager e un desktop environment (che differenza c'è tra windowmaker e gnome)?

2. mi sono guardato in giro (windowmaker, enlightenment, fvwm, fluxbox) e non capisco bene (guardando gli screenshots) se i pannelli o i file manager o altro sono parte di un window manager o sono aggiunte

3. voglio capire se i windows manager si appoggiano a librerie preesistenti (svgalib o altro), se ne hanno di proprie o se si appoggiano a librerie di terzi (ad esempio alle qt per dire)

----------

## Apetrini

La domanda che hai fatto non è per nulla scontata...

Ora ti do la mia opinione di cos'è un windows manager e cosa un Desktop environment, nulla di piu perche  rischio di sparare boiate e poi arriva l'ingegnere di brescia tutto incazz e mi bacchetta...

Windows Manager: metacity, kwin-> è collui che gestisce le finestre e basta.

Desktop environment: gnome, kde-> è tutto il sistema punta e clicca, compreso anche il windows manager.

Per chiarezza kwin e il wm di kde, metacity quello di default per gnome...

----------

## Dr.Dran

In maniera moooooolto semplice quello che ha detto apetrini è vero... cioè in soldono un wm è un gestore di finestre, cioè una app che interagisce con X per disegnare finestre e altre cosucce, poi può integrare piccole utility come terminali simili a xterm.

Un desktop manager comprende in generale un window manager e altre applicazioni integrate che permettono l'utilizzo e la configurazione delle periferiche e del sistema stesso, dalla stampa alla navigazione dei files etc.etc.

Ciauz   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

dimanticavo la cosa più importante forse... se è possibile installare un qualunque window manager in un qualunque desktop environment... per esempio, posso installare fluxbox in kde o windowmaker in kde?

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> dimanticavo la cosa più importante forse... se è possibile installare un qualunque window manager in un qualunque desktop environment... per esempio, posso installare fluxbox in kde o windowmaker in kde?

 

Fluxbox in gnome si può fare. Altro non so  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *soigres wrote:*   

> dimanticavo la cosa più importante forse... se è possibile installare un qualunque window manager in un qualunque desktop environment... per esempio, posso installare fluxbox in kde o windowmaker in kde?

 

in linea teorica si possono fare un sacco di cose...

in pratica quando si progetta un DE, lo si "costruisce sopra" un determinato WM, per cui in concreto sostituire il WM nativo con un altro potrebbe non essere cosa semplice, e alla fine non è detto che il DE continui a funzionare regolarmente.

----------

## Dr.Dran

Quoto quello che ha appena detto k.gothmog anche perchè molte volte si perdono alcune features che rendono caratteristico e accattivante un DM   :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

tra l'altro ho installato da poco il pacchetto "startkde" che è effettivamente un window manager e basta, ma... KDE

poi gli ho messo anche kicker

----------

## akiross

 *soigres wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. prima di tutto che differenza c'è tra un window manager e un desktop environment (che differenza c'è tra windowmaker e gnome)?
> 
> 2. mi sono guardato in giro (windowmaker, enlightenment, fvwm, fluxbox) e non capisco bene (guardando gli screenshots) se i pannelli o i file manager o altro sono parte di un window manager o sono aggiunte
> ...

 

Io so che:

1. WM e' un programma che si occupa della gestione delle finestre sul monitor. Quindi della titlebar, dei bordi, eventualmente un tema, la taskbar eccetera. Spesso ci sono anche funzionalita' aggiuntive, ma non sono niente piu' che programmi indipendenti.

2. DE e' un ambiente per il desktop, ed e' diverso. Innanzi tutto solo per il fatto che e' DESKTOP, cioe' scrivania, subentra un elemento in piu': un desktop appunto con la possibilita' di immetterci icone, creare documenti eccetera. Insomma, e' un altro elemento che non fa solo da sfondo, ma diventa anche interattivo.

Inoltre il desktop enviroment si occupa anche di molti altri fattori, e' integrato con molti tool e strumenti che non sono piu' programmi separati.

Credo che il desktop enviroment raccolga anche strumenti quali un filemanager, pannelli di configurazione e strumenti avanzati.

3. Quasi ogni cosa si appoggia a librerie esistenti. Qualcuno sviluppa le proprie, qualcuno no, ma per la maggioranza ci si appoggia.

Enlightenment e' un buon esempio: esistono le librerie di En. che sono usate anche da altri programmi, oltre che dal window manager.

Almeno cosi' e' come li ho sempre intesi  :Razz: 

----------

## croot

credo anche che un de integri anche applicazioni piu' avanzate come per esempio un browser (kde->konqueror,gnome->epiphany), client di posta (kde->kmail,gnome->evolution) ecc..

----------

## soigres

 *croot wrote:*   

> credo anche che un de integri anche applicazioni piu' avanzate come per esempio un browser (kde->konqueror,gnome->epiphany), client di posta (kde->kmail,gnome->evolution) ecc..

 secondo me non è così... anche in windowmaker io uso firefox e thunderbird... altro discorso è usare konqueror come filemanager... i window manager non hanno file manager (credo)

----------

## croot

dopo che ho postato anche a me è venuto il dubbio, ma non perche' uno puo' usare firefox in un wm.. visto che firefox è un browser non direttamente collegabile a un de.. mentre konqueror ed epiphany si,  ma perche' quando installo gnome non è automatico avere epiphany.

----------

## soigres

 *croot wrote:*   

> dopo che ho postato anche a me è venuto il dubbio, ma non perche' uno puo' usare firefox in un wm.. visto che firefox è un browser non direttamente collegabile a un de.. mentre konqueror ed epiphany si,  ma perche' quando installo gnome non è automatico avere epiphany.

 e invece sì, perchè un de secondo me ha un file manager... un de implementa sempre un sistema di gestione logica visuale del file system

----------

## randomaze

 *soigres wrote:*   

>  *croot wrote:*   credo anche che un de integri anche applicazioni piu' avanzate come per esempio un browser (kde->konqueror,gnome->epiphany), client di posta (kde->kmail,gnome->evolution) ecc.. secondo me non è così... anche in windowmaker io uso firefox e thunderbird... altro discorso è usare konqueror come filemanager... i window manager non hanno file manager (credo)

 

usare non é integrare.

Un DE é composto da applicazioni tra loro integrate che possono interagire tra loro in maniera "facile". Per far interagiore le applicazioni in un wm invece spesso le cose non sono cosí facili.

----------

## akiross

Ma un desktop enviroment (ambiente) non dovrebbe proprio essere un ambiente, unico ed integrato? Sia gnome che kde offrono ogni set di tool per amministrare (piu' o meno efficacemente) il sistema, i file, eccetera.

Solitamente un wm non e' cosi' complesso, e non fornisce file manager o cose simili.

----------

## yardbird

La caratteristica principale di un DE è quella di fornire un ambiente di lavoro "integrato". Cosa si intende con questo?

Prendi ad esempio kde. Qualsiasi applicazione che utilizza le librerie di kde (kdelibs) utilizza lo stesso tipo di finestra per l'apertura/salvataggio dei file. Se io personalizzo questa finestra (ad esempio aggiungendo una shortcut verso un percorso del filesystem nella barra laterale) il cambiamento si ripercuote su tutte le applicazioni che utilizzano le kdelibs.

Rimanendo in ambito kde, forse avrai notato che anche la finestra di stampa è comune a tutte le applicazioni che usano kdelibs. Anzi, è proprio tutto il sottosistema di stampa che è gestito direttamente dalle kdelibs. In questo modo le applicazioni non devono preoccuparsi di riscrivere da zero la finestra per la gestione della stampante.

Ancora kde: hai presente cosa sono i kio-slaves? Sono dei filesystem virtuali (sempre implementati in kdelibs) che permettono di aprire e salvare file (da qualsiasi applicazione kde) direttamente su share samba (o su un server ftp ad esempio, o attraverso una connessione ssh, o ... ). Il meccanismo è implementato all'interno delle kdelibs: se io scrivo un'applicazione che le utilizza ho automaticamente questa feature.

Se io aggiorno le kdelibs, tutte le applicazioni che le utilizzano avranno a disposizione le nuove features e i bugfix "gratis", senza avere bisogno di ricompilare nulla.

Tirando le somme, la differenza fra un DE e un WM è che il DE mette a disposizione delle applicazioni un set di librerie comuni che permettono di integrare facilmente all'interno delle applicazioni funzionalità più o meno avanzate. Da ciò consegue anche che si può scrivere un applicazione per un certo DE, mentre non ha senso parlare di applicazioni scritte per un WM.

Spero di non essere risultato troppo fumoso....  :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

sei stato infernale   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sorchino

 *croot wrote:*   

> credo anche che un de integri anche applicazioni piu' avanzate come per esempio un browser (kde->konqueror,gnome->epiphany), client di posta (kde->kmail,gnome->evolution) ecc..

 

Secondo me no, visto che seguendo questo discorso gnome-light e kde-light(non so come si chiami, ma penso esista la controparte di gnome-light) non sarebbero DE visto che nè browser nè client di posta nè tante altre cose vengono installate...

----------

## akiross

Umm la domanda e': sono abbastanza light per essere considerati wm?

----------

## soigres

 *akiross wrote:*   

> Umm la domanda e': sono abbastanza light per essere considerati wm?

 beh, gnome-light no... startkde invece credo di sì

----------

## soigres

sto configurando FVWM... credo che un'altra differenza notevole   :Wink:  dal punto di vista della fatica è che un d.e. mette da solo nel menù i programmi installati

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

